# Woman raped in Congo 'nearly every minute'



## waltky (Aug 15, 2016)

In the deepest, darkest Africa...





*Scores hacked to death in Democratic Republic of Congo*
_Aug. 14, 2016  -- At least 45 bodies have been found hacked to death in northeastern Democratic Republic of Congo, with more expected as the search continues._


> The attack was reportedly carried out by suspected rebels, Al Jazeera reported. The attack happened Saturday night in the town of Beni's 's Rwangoma district, Beni Mayor Nyonyi Bwanakawa said. DRC troops recovered the machete-hacked bodies and said they expect to find even more, CRJ English News reported.  Bwanakawa said at least 45 people were found dead. He said the assailants attacked the village of Rwangoma on the city's rim, killing civilians.
> 
> DR Congo President Joseph Kabila, who is staying in the province of North Kivu, labeled the massacre as terrorism.  "The terrorist massacre happening at the moment in the east is not different from what happened in Mali, France, Somalia and other corners of the world," Kabila said.  The Allied Democratic Forces, an armed group from Uganda and the suspected rebels, are responsible for the attack, CR Congo Army spokesman Mak Hazukay said.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Rampaging South Sudan troops raped foreigners, killed local*
_Monday, August 15, 2016 - The soldier pointed his AK-47 at the female aid worker and gave her a choice.  “Either you have sex with me, or we make every man here rape you and then we shoot you in the head,” she remembers him saying.  She didn’t really have a choice. By the end of the evening, she had been raped by 15 South Sudanese soldiers._


> On July 11, South Sudanese troops, fresh from winning a battle in the capital, Juba, over opposition forces, went on a nearly four-hour rampage through a residential compound popular with foreigners, in one of the worst targeted attacks on aid workers in South Sudan’s three-year civil war. They shot dead a local journalist while forcing the foreigners to watch, raped several foreign women, singled out Americans, beat and robbed people and carried out mock executions, several witnesses told The Associated Press.
> 
> For hours throughout the assault, the U.N. peacekeeping force stationed less than a mile away refused to respond to desperate calls for help. Neither did embassies, including the U.S. Embassy.  The Associated Press interviewed by phone eight survivors, both male and female, including three who said they were raped. The other five said they were beaten; one was shot. Most insisted on anonymity for their safety or to protect their organizations still operating in South Sudan. AP does not identify victims of sexual assault.  The accounts highlight, in raw detail, the failure of the U.N. peacekeeping force to uphold its core mandate of protecting civilians, notably those just a few minutes’ drive away. U.N. peacekeepers in Juba have already been accused of not acting to stop the rapes of local women by soldiers outside the U.N.’s main camp and within their sight last month.
> 
> ...


----------



## GLASNOST (Aug 19, 2016)

waltky said:


> *Woman raped in Congo 'nearly every minute'*



In the US a woman is raped *every 2 minutes*.
​


----------



## jillian (Aug 19, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > *Woman raped in Congo 'nearly every minute'*
> ...



he doesn't care about that. he's a rightwingnut misogynist who hates women.

although I do think you're overstating a bit. one in eight women are sexually assaulted during their lifetime. I'm not sure how that breaks down per minute.

but it's not like the o/p's numbers even come close to rational so yours can be excused if they're a bit off.


----------



## GLASNOST (Aug 19, 2016)

jillian said:


> he doesn't care about that. he's a rightwingnut misogynist who hates women.


I didn't know that. 



jillian said:


> although I do think you're overstating a bit. one in eight women are sexually assaulted during their lifetime. I'm not sure how that breaks down per minute.
> 
> but it's not like the o/p's numbers even come close to rational so yours can be excused if they're a bit off.


  I'm only taking if off Google.
*"Somewhere in America"* (the US) *"a woman is raped every 2 minutes."*
How often does it happen? | Washington Coalition of Sexual Assault Programs


----------



## jillian (Aug 19, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > he doesn't care about that. he's a rightwingnut misogynist who hates women.
> ...



i understand that. but i'm reading freakonomics right now and the book actually addresses that particular issue.


----------



## GLASNOST (Aug 20, 2016)

jillian said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Caring? Right wingers? Nuts? Misogynists? or Women haters?


----------

